# Wahoo, YFT and a Toothy



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Got a slow start left the harbor at nine, a little hungover. We were met by flat seas and the lines went out. it get my camera to get some video. We had barley cleared the harbor, and drag started screaming. Scott gets on the reel and Brad and I grab the line and start hand lining him in to beat the sharks. For our efforts we were rewarded with a nice 40# Hooter. Get the lines back out and with in 10 minuits we are hit again this time it was a small YFT. as we get to the end of Wilks Island we spotted a school jumping and birds diving, so we make a run by them and doubled up 2 more YFT in the boat. After that we decided to do a little deep dropping with the electric reel first drop good size Snapper. Next Drop we hooked somthing big and he did like it. Brad and I start hand lining to help out that poor old electric reel. After a 20 min fight we see what we got a nice size grey reef shark as we get him to the boat the Capt holloars to get the bat. After a few Louisville slugger smacks to the head he go's in the box. We took a look at the clock and knew we had to head in before the chow hall closed. Not to mention we were all pretty much beat from the fishing and the sun. enjoy the pics. In the last picture you can see how close to land we are. Yes life is good on Wake.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

Sweet looks awsome i wish there were fish that close here


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE!!! :bowdown

..... and I have to work..... :banghead


----------

